# Why men become trannies



## SwanSwanson (Jul 23, 2022)

Boys in the west grow up with mostly female authority figure in feminine environments  and are surrounded by the "girl power" ideology. Its very common for girls in school to be propped up because they're much better behaved, are more studious and are able to sit still for longer periods of time. Oftentime, among siblings parents defer to the female sibling, any competitiveness or aggression between boys is squashed. Its pretty clear in the minds of young boys that the world dislikes their sex and every aspect of it. 

When they grow up they learn more about politics and learn about how in the past their sex were evil oppressors and how women are innocent victim. Even more of their very being is insulted. Another common issue among men is becoming incels(not being able to get a relationship) which also makes their situation worse. Because of their social isolation they turn towards porn and end up having their ideas about sex being warped, resulting in a homosexual streak ending up in them. So, these men are socially isolated and their very essance is considered evil resulting in the issue where they have never felt right as men. Any idea of essential beauty and goodness is reserved for femininity. What can they do? What is the solution? Becoming a tranny of course, they get to live with the idea of being a "pretty girl" and they have their own social group which validates and supports them. A social group which they never had previously.

I'm not supporting the idea of trooning out, I don't think trans women are women., I'm just explaining why it happens.


----------



## Just A Butt (Jul 23, 2022)

that's a lot of words to say that they are weakminded faggots


----------



## Milkis (Jul 23, 2022)

*PORN ADDICTION*


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jul 23, 2022)

Just A Butt said:


> that's a lot of words to say that they are weakminded faggots


But what do we do about their weakmindedness? Besides kill them off, of course. That's unwholesome


----------



## Anime Tiddy (Jul 23, 2022)

To jump to the top of the current imaginary oppression hierarchy.


----------



## SwanSwanson (Jul 23, 2022)

Milkis said:


> *PORN ADDICTION*


That's certainly an aspect but its never just one thing. We've alwaya had porn but trannies weren't as big as they are now.


----------



## Boyd McVoid (Jul 23, 2022)

so deep





Are you sure they don't do better at school cause they are more submissive and mentally inactive tho.
Unless the new definition of being studious is to do tasks mindlessly.


----------



## gang weeder (Jul 23, 2022)

PipTheAlchemist said:


> But what do we do about their weakmindedness? Besides kill them off, of course. That's unwholesome



Stop entertaining their delusion.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 23, 2022)

Not enough testosterone.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jul 23, 2022)

Massa's Little Buckie said:


> Not enough testosterone.


Instead of injecting troons with estrogen, they should inject them with testosterone


----------



## Had (Jul 23, 2022)

SwanSwanson said:


> That's certainly an aspect but its never just one thing. We've alwaya had porn but trannies weren't as big as they are now.


But to the same degree?
You can google literally anything and get millions of results, in the past the best you'd get was a porno mag of booba.


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Jul 23, 2022)

A lot of trannies are attention starved gay men who no longer get enough attention because of how normalized being gay has become so they slippery sloped themselves into being trannies.


----------



## Shinzo Abe’s Ghost (Jul 23, 2022)

A lot of it has to do with self-empowerment. Women dominate the media tabloids, represent the more “beautiful“ aspects of humanity and are highly sought after just by existing.  To many having such attention and appeal is a drug. A deifying, cocaine-like drug should their womanhood be seen as beautiful or extraordinary in any capacity. Combine that with our effete culture and the women’s rights movements over the past few decades and you can see it becoming something to emulate, covet, become. It’s the current thing(TM.) even among those who aren’t dysphoric or mentally ill.


----------



## Florence Sargent (Jul 23, 2022)

It's gotta be the microplastics. They hook you with a little plastic in your cereal and suddenly you want a full set of tits.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jul 23, 2022)

Fascist Frederick said:


> A lot of trannies are attention starved gay men who no longer get enough attention because of how normalized being gay has become so they slippery sloped themselves into being trannies.


The gay trannies are unironically the more based of the two kinds of trannies. It's the autogynephiles you have to look-out for. The latter tend to be the nu-trans type, who groom kids and force themselves into women's shitting rooms, while being uglier than dogshit


----------



## Sparkletor 2.0 (Jul 23, 2022)

Grass is always greener.

Boys think girls have it easy because they can use their sex. Boy becomes girl. Boy/girl has no power because he doesn't really have the sex appeal. Boy/girl kill zirself because their plan failed.

Girls think boys have it easy because they are male. Girl becomes boy. Girl/boy has no power because they are female. Girl/boy kills zimself.


----------



## Drkinferno72 (Jul 23, 2022)

Aaron from keepetclassy be like


It wasn’t just a shitpost, it’s Amber now


----------



## SwanSwanson (Jul 23, 2022)

PipTheAlchemist said:


> The gay trannies are unironically the more based of the two kinds of trannies. It's the autogynephiles you have to look-out for. The latter tend to be the nu-trans type, who groom kids and force themselves into women's shitting rooms, while being uglier than dogshit


So you're attracted to troons? I wanted to include this in my post but decided not to, we need to talk about troon attracted cis men and why they end up dating them and how sad the situation is. A good portion of these niggas have trouble getting real women so they have to find some troon which has way lower expectations.


----------



## Michael Wade (Jul 23, 2022)

SwanSwanson said:


> That's certainly an aspect but its never just one thing. We've alwaya had porn but trannies weren't as big as they are now.


There is 100% a targeted effort all across the porn industry to prop up degenerate content above anything remotely wholesome.   Incest is the popular fucked up fantasy, although I would imagine it's a doorway to loosening people's inhibitions with tranny stuff.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Jul 23, 2022)

Yes, women are in large measure responsible for this.


----------



## gang weeder (Jul 23, 2022)

Iron Jaguar said:


> Yes, women are in large measure responsible for this.



Only slightly, in the sense that if you put a steak in front of a bear, of course the bear is going to eat it. Technically the bear is responsible for eating the steak but it is just acting according to its nature in a completely predictable fashion. Women don't set trends, they follow them.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Jul 23, 2022)

gang weeder said:


> Women don't set trends, they follow them.


Wrong. Feminists spent 5 decades emasculating their sons and demanding access to places where they weren't welcome; troonery is the result.
If wahmens had actually been proper mothers, this might not have happened.


----------



## gang weeder (Jul 23, 2022)

Iron Jaguar said:


> Wrong. Feminists spent 5 decades emasculating their sons and demanding access to places where they weren't welcome; troonery is the result.
> If wahmens had actually been proper mothers, this might not have happened.



Allowed by men. Returning to the bear analogy, this is like letting a bear rummage through your trash every week and not caring enough to do anything about it, or believing you have some kind of duty to let the bear eat your trash because it's just a dumb animal and you're fucking up its habitat or whatever. The fact remains that at any point, if you actually wanted to get rid of the bear, you could just shoot it. Feminism is the mainstream because most men these days are feminists. The same with fags and troons, most men even if they aren't one themselves, are sympathetic to these lifestyles.

If men as a population, 100% every single one of them decided tomorrow that enough is enough and no more degeneracy, it would end instantly. The problem is that men themselves are also most of the degenerates. Men have the capacity to be much more extreme than women in any particular direction, and this includes the capacity for sexual degeneracy. Your average 21st century bug eating soy faggot isn't going to feel like he has much room to criticize troons while he is sat there jerking it to underage inflation scat rape hentai 3 times a day.


----------



## ErrForceOnez (Jul 23, 2022)

I don't think its anywhere near that deep
Its just autogynephilia, with the modern culture/media pushing it to an absurd level.
This shit was always around but it usually stopped at crossdressing. You would see politicians/celebrities getting exposed for being pantyhose wearing crossdressers all the time back in the day, but this sexual deviance shit has been so normalized/glorified by modern culture that these people now feel comfortable doing their sex-larp in public. Just remember that any time you refer to a tranny by their 'preferred pronouns' you are basically giving some sex-obsessed fetishist man jerk off material for when he gets home. He will masturbate while reliving the scenario in his mind where you said "excuse me ma'am"


----------



## gang weeder (Jul 23, 2022)

ErrForceOnez said:


> I don't think its anywhere near that deep
> Its just autogynephilia, with the modern culture/media pushing it to an absurd level.
> This shit was always around but it usually stopped at crossdressing. You would see politicians/celebrities getting exposed for being pantyhose wearing crossdressers all the time back in the day, but this sexual deviance shit has been so normalized/glorified by modern culture that these people now feel comfortable doing their sex-larp in public. Just remember that any time you refer to a tranny by their 'preferred pronouns' you are basically giving some sex-obsessed fetishist man jerk off material for when he gets home. He will masturbate while reliving the scenario in his mind where you said "excuse me ma'am"



Some of them are like that but #NotAll. There are different kinds of troons with different reasons for trooning out. But for sure the AGP fetish crowd is a big chunk of it.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Jul 23, 2022)

PipTheAlchemist said:


> The gay trannies are unironically the more based of the two kinds of trannies. It's the autogynephiles you have to look-out for. The latter tend to be the nu-trans type, who groom kids and force themselves into women's shitting rooms, while being uglier than dogshit


With gay trannies it makes some kind of sense, and they seem to be much less hostile. I can see how adopting feminine traits could be a natural expression of liking dick. Your typical Yaniv tranny is a belligerent asshole with no genuine feminine behavior, they just like to beat off too much.


----------



## Uberpenguin (Jul 23, 2022)

gang weeder said:


> If men as a population, 100% every single one of them decided tomorrow that enough is enough and no more degeneracy, it would end instantly. The problem is that men themselves are also most of the degenerates. Men have the capacity to be much more extreme than women in any particular direction, and this includes the capacity for sexual degeneracy. Your average 21st century bug eating soy faggot isn't going to feel like he has much room to criticize troons while he is sat there jerking it to underage inflation scat rape hentai 3 times a day.


I agree with the first part gangwee,

That said people kind of overlook the number of men who'd cheer this on because they're happy to see the competition destroy itself.

There's definitely sexual deviancy involved, but I think it's just as much that by cutting their dicks off they become socially safe, like the eunuchs of the past. The sexual deviancy is another consequence of their idle existence and complete lack of role fulfillment that has them indulging in hedonism to give them a reason to get up in the morning.

It's well known that tranny shit tends to go hand in hand with communism and infantalism fetishes. These people are desperate to reduce their sense of responsibility and find a way to gain acceptance/security/influence. In any other time that would be a need met by becoming ingrained in local community, but there's no such thing anymore. Society has become homogenized, centralized, and stagnant.

Obviously access to extreme pornographic material is more prevalent these days, but people never address the question of how exactly anyone reaches a point where they spend 75% of their day masturbating without already having 75% of their day filled with completely extraneous bullshit.

I don't know how people can look at the way things are and be puzzled by why people are going to extremes like this to escape it all or buy entry into the system. Things are already a little bleak if you're a normal-ish dude, just imagine how much it must suck if you're, like, an ugly retard or w/e.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Jul 24, 2022)

SwanSwanson said:


> That's certainly an aspect but its never just one thing. We've alwaya had porn but trannies weren't as big as they are now.


Yeah, but back in them days boys weren't raised on futa hentai and cute anime girls like people are these days. The century's greatest evil indeed.


----------



## Doji (Jul 24, 2022)

This makes me think of old japan where men would take on female pen names to create poetry and other forms of art because it looked bad for a dude to be doing "woman things" instead of carrying the strength of nippon or some shit.

The whole men die in wars, build houses and are expected to get shit done probably intimidates some MtF's. They'd prefer to be a cute woman and just get fucked and look after the kids, etc. Heck, maybe not even having to look after any kids because of not having a womb. 

Not saying all of them think like this but maybe some.


----------



## SwanSwanson (Jul 24, 2022)

Mojoi said:


> This makes me think of old japan where men would take on female pen names to create poetry and other forms of art because it looked bad for a dude to be doing "woman things" instead of carrying the strength of nippon or some shit.
> 
> The whole men die in wars, build houses and are expected to get shit done probably intimidates some MtF's. They'd prefer to be a cute woman and just get fucked and look after the kids, etc. Heck, maybe not even having to look after any kids because of not having a womb.
> 
> Not saying all of them think like this but maybe some.


Nobody is looking at the clear fact that being a man just sucks lmao


----------



## Doji (Jul 24, 2022)

SwanSwanson said:


> Nobody is looking at the clear fact that being a man just sucks lmao


Especially when you're the man follower.

Being the man leader sitting in an office with a phone sending men to die is slightly more appealing than being the poor sucker that's being sent to die in the name of manhood.

I just think it's funny that the leader male gets to be a woman in the safety sense while being the alpha male chad that history will remember.

Honestly, I gotta give it to feminists, some of them really seem to wanna be drafted to die as nameless drones.


----------



## Wuornos (Jul 24, 2022)

Iron Jaguar said:


> Wrong. Feminists spent 5 decades emasculating their sons and demanding access to places where they weren't welcome; troonery is the result.
> If wahmens had actually been proper mothers, this might not have happened.



Wrong.

White men have been scapegoating women and mothers since the sixties. The vast majority of political leaders are male. Not female. The vast majority of political decisions, wars and political ideologies that have lead to the deaths of hundreds of millions of people and destabilised entire countries were made by men. Not women. It's not women, much less mothers, that have been pushing pornography and degeneracy, etc., in the west. It is has been overtly men.

The infantilised language white men use ("wahmen," "feminazi," "red pilled," "cuck," etc) is an indicator of how ineffectual white males have become and their inability to take responsibility for their failings as adults rather than blaming mummy. For the sake of humanity, grow up.


----------



## SwanSwanson (Jul 24, 2022)

Wuornos said:


> Wrong.
> 
> White men have been scapegoating women and mothers since the sixties.


That is simply untrue



Wuornos said:


> The vast majority of political leaders are male. Not female.


Yes but the authority in everyday life matters more, and this point is irrelevant since more women are now in politics.


Wuornos said:


> The vast majority of political decisions, wars and political ideologies that have lead to the deaths of hundreds of millions of people and destabilised entire countries were made by men.


False, women leaders also lead countries into war



Wuornos said:


> Not women. It's not women, much less mothers, that have been pushing pornography and degeneracy, etc., in the west. It is has been overtly men.


Feminism has been trying to push the sex positive agenda for years. Its only recently that they've been taking a stance against porn



Wuornos said:


> The infantilised language white men use ("wahmen," "feminazi," "red pilled," "cuck," etc) is an indicator of how ineffectual white males have become and their inability to take responsibility for their failings as adults rather than blaming mummy. For the sake of humanity, grow up.


Offloading blame onto regular people is such an elitist thing to do. Why are progressives so right wing when it comes to the issues to the groups they dislike?


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Jul 24, 2022)

PipTheAlchemist said:


> Instead of injecting troons with estrogen, they should inject them with testosterone


i distinctly remember how hard the left lashed out when people started doing that in the 2000s. all those steroid jokes from back then are because of that. but it literally works. same with estrogen and women.

also women and especially trannies have the lowest difficulty setting. "i couldn't get a girlfriend so i became the girlfriend"

it opens so much shit its insane. all the faggy laws in place plus the HR rules means most men are completely fucked when it comes to getting a job. So things end up way easier once you trans out. look at lia thomas, went from barely getting a swim scholarship to being the top athlete in womens sports, beyond that the women teammates had to dress and undress in front of him. you get total immunity from so much as that canadian showed. its basically a free pass to treat women the same way women have treated men.

i'm just talking about why someone would juwanna mann that; but obviously its the sex stuff for the most part. i could see scumbags going bosom buddies for a job or for thousands in cash and prizes* but to live it off the clock is where you see its a fetish. even drag queens don't live it 24/7 more like 1/1 if that. 

*a super old reality show from the bush era had one man compete against 8 women in various intelligence challenges, the gimmick is that he was just a hot guy and clearly wasn't hired for looks vs a bunch of the smartest women they could find to participate in a reality show. he won every challenge.


----------



## ChefKiss (Jul 24, 2022)

because tranny pedos get sent to a womens prison and are mostly fine and might even get to rape some more
regular pedos get killed if they're lucky and worse if not


----------



## The Ugly One (Jul 24, 2022)

There was always a natural, social brake on trooning out. Back in the day, a guy knew if his crossdressing fetish got out, he'd become an absolute laughingstock. You see in older movies, going back to the 30s, that yes, people knew there were guys who got off from ladies' underthings, and they all thought it was uproariously funny. The idea of taking it to the next level, and showing up at work in make-up and high heels, demanding everyone call you Linda, was unthinkable.

Now there's nobody telling you "no." You like jerking off in your sister's panties? Nothing wrong with that; indulge! Watch all the porn you want!  "Don't yuck somebody's yum." Join my Discord server where everyone is like you. Do whatever you want in public - if somebody mocks you, report him to HR, and he'll be fired, not you. Imagine if you could jerk off to your favorite porn at work and get someone fired for telling you that's uhhhh really inappropriate. We'd have Jack Off Month and Big Titty MILF Tuesday.

Women are responsible for tearing down all the barriers that made this possible, and it's specifically the mentally ill catladies who run HR departments who sent this one into overdrive.


----------



## p00pyman (Jul 24, 2022)

Gender dysphoria is what causes trans people. It can develop from genetics, hormonal influences during prenatal development, and environmental factors. Although environmental factors can be a reason it's a not very likely one as most gender dysphoria is experienced from early childhood with the most common age being age 7. it's dumb to blame it on certain groups of people. if anything most environmental factors include abuse from parental figures and other childhood trauma. It's very unlikely someone's gender dysphoria comes from porn or a missing father


----------



## Boyd McVoid (Jul 24, 2022)

Wuornos said:


> White men have been scapegoating women and mothers since the sixties. The vast majority of political leaders are male. Not female. The vast majority of political decisions, wars and political ideologies that have lead to the deaths of hundreds of millions of people and destabilised entire countries were made by men. Not women. It's not women, much less mothers, that have been pushing pornography and degeneracy, etc., in the west. It is has been overtly men.





SwanSwanson said:


> Yes but the authority in everyday life matters more, and this point is irrelevant since more women are now in politics.


Besides what Swanson said, that's just because women are always so underrepresented and not given enough credit like you always complain about.
Look at Nero's mom, Caligula's mom, just as random examples.
And lol haha porn is only possible thanks to whores.
You kill like vipers with poison and hissings, you don't engage in battle because you backstab or cut our throats after a nice fuck while we are sleeping, sometimes we deserve it, sometimes you are just evil cunts.
Take responsibility of your side of the darkness we carry as a species if you want us to recognize ours.


Wuornos said:


> their inability to take responsibility for their failings as adults rather than blaming mummy. For the sake of humanity, grow up.


Oh the irony.


----------



## SwanSwanson (Jul 24, 2022)

p00pyman said:


> Gender dysphoria is what causes trans people. It can develop from genetics, hormonal influences during prenatal development, and environmental factors. Although environmental factors can be a reason it's a not very likely one as most gender dysphoria is experienced from early childhood with the most common age being age 7. it's dumb to blame it on certain groups of people. if anything most environmental factors include abuse from parental figures and other childhood trauma. It's very unlikely someone's gender dysphoria comes from porn or a missing father


And what causes "dysphoria". Its a mental illness isn't it? Something must me causing it right? Illnesses don't just emerge randomly. They come from somewhere.


----------



## Shidoen (Jul 24, 2022)

Desperation, escapism, delusion, and of course, porn addiction.


----------



## p00pyman (Jul 24, 2022)

SwanSwanson said:


> And what causes "dysphoria". Its a mental illness isn't it? Something must me causing it right? Illnesses don't just emerge randomly. They come from somewhere.


genetics, hormonal influences during prenatal development, and environmental factors cause it
I'm saying all of this from a medical standpoint with actual studies done behind it

https://www.cedars-sinai.org/newsroom/most-gender-dysphoria-established-by-age-7-study-finds/ 


			https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/NBK532313/
		



			https://www.news-medical.net/health/Causes-of-Gender-Dysphoria.aspx
		


if you are wondering how it happens medically 
"Hormones that trigger the development of sex and gender in the womb may not function adequately. This may result from the excess female hormones from the mother’s system or by the fetus’s insensitivity to the hormones"   -news medical.net


----------



## Had (Jul 24, 2022)

p00pyman said:


> Gender dysphoria is what causes trans people. It can develop from genetics, hormonal influences during prenatal development, and environmental factors.


If hormonal influences are the root of the problem why not give these people the corresponding sex hormones. In males the condition of Hypogonadism (low testosterone in males) can "lead to feelings of sadness or depression". other effects include "abdominal obesity, delayed puberty, infertility, irritability and mood swings" the idea that just because someone has a hormonal imbalance makes them trans simply is untrue. The idea of transgenderism as we know it today is rooted in philosophy and psychology, i.e. how someone views themselves, otherwise we'd be able to preform an MRI or etc. and be able to assess if someone is trans or not. Even the "they feel like x" thing isn't true as "For decades, follow-up  studies of transgender kids have shown that a substantial majority anywhere from 65 to 94 percent eventually ceased to identify as transgender."

TL: DR
trans issues aren't backed up by anything substantive, and are mostly nowdays a social contagion, picked up by incels.



p00pyman said:


> if anything most environmental factors include abuse from parental figures and other childhood trauma. It's very unlikely someone's gender dysphoria comes from porn or a missing father


Isn't a missing father a form of  "abuse from parental figures and...childhood trauma"


----------



## Steven Aryan Universe (Jul 24, 2022)

p00pyman said:


> genetics, hormonal influences during prenatal development, and environmental factors cause it
> I'm saying all of this from a medical standpoint with actual studies done behind it
> 
> https://www.cedars-sinai.org/newsroom/most-gender-dysphoria-established-by-age-7-study-finds/
> ...


Go back to reddit


----------



## thyme (Jul 25, 2022)

p00pyman said:


> genetics, hormonal influences during prenatal development, and environmental factors cause it
> I'm saying all of this from a medical standpoint with actual studies done behind it
> 
> https://www.cedars-sinai.org/newsroom/most-gender-dysphoria-established-by-age-7-study-finds/
> ...


Yeah go ahead and throw away your body integrity and your ability to exist without having to see a doctor and pharmacist every few weeks. It's a really fun life and I love seeing healthy people choose to make themselves sick. Instead of taking the opportunities life has available for them they give it all up so crooks can get richer, its so noble.

One of my doctors told me once that you should do every other possible thing to fix your life before trying medication for mental issues. Save up for a new place. Get a better job. Work out. Etc. She said most Americans don't try, they just want the pills. Trannies may as well be the mascot of this kind of behaviour. You just want a pile of magic pills to make everything better.

It's just frustrating watching people waste their energies and efforts on lies and nonsolutions, when there's so much more pertient shit in this world. Even shit as simple as cleaning their rooms, most can't even do that first. Why anyone would take any advice or any info from a living deadend is beyond me. Yeah I'll take advice from the girl who turned her arm flesh into a fruit roll up and shoved it down her pants, calling it a dick. Cmon.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Jul 25, 2022)

This is what I personally witnessed in my case. It is usually because they're in a echo chamber of positive affirmation usually due to propaganda and friends circles trying to convince them to just be themselves.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 25, 2022)

Guys who identify as gals are easily autistic, and autistics can have a binary view of the sexes?

In other words, they may think the only choices are "be a gruff, brute, manly man, or be female"?



(also there's this: Who Are the Rich, White Men Institutionalizing Transgender Ideology?)


----------



## gang weeder (Jul 25, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> This is what I personally witnessed in my case. It is usually because they're in a echo chamber of positive affirmation usually due to propaganda and friends circles trying to convince them to just be themselves.



Just like any other religion, troons love to convert others to their cult. They are obsessed with "cracking eggs."


----------



## Fougaro (Jul 25, 2022)

To repeat what I said in another sperg post, it's either dysphoria, untreated trauma or escapism in a similar vein to suicide.


----------



## p00pyman (Jul 25, 2022)

Had said:


> If hormonal influences are the root of the problem why not give these people the corresponding sex hormones. In males the condition of Hypogonadism (low testosterone in males) can "lead to feelings of sadness or depression". other effects include "abdominal obesity, delayed puberty, infertility, irritability and mood swings" the idea that just because someone has a hormonal imbalance makes them trans simply is untrue. The idea of transgenderism as we know it today is rooted in philosophy and psychology, i.e. how someone views themselves, otherwise we'd be able to preform an MRI or etc. and be able to assess if someone is trans or not. Even the "they feel like x" thing isn't true as "For decades, follow-up  studies of transgender kids have shown that a substantial majority anywhere from 65 to 94 percent eventually ceased to identify as transgender."
> 
> TL: DR
> trans issues aren't backed up by anything substantive, and are mostly nowdays a social contagion, picked up by incels.
> ...


You can actually do an MRI to see if a person is trans however this technology is not yet considered conclusive.








						MRI scans suggest transgender people’s brains resemble their identified gender: study - National | Globalnews.ca
					

The brains of transgender people who identify as men resemble biologically male brains in some ways and vice versa, research suggests.




					globalnews.ca
				




as for
"For decades, follow-up  studies of transgender kids have shown that a substantial majority anywhere from 65 to 94 percent eventually ceased to identify as transgender."
I looked into that quote and found the source isn't very credible. the article in the original research was found says that

"studies included a large cohort of children who today would not be diagnosed with gender dysphoria, gay boys who may have been experimenting with different ways of expressing gender but who were never really transgender in the first place."

“The methodology of those studies is very flawed, because they didn't study gender identity,” said Diane Ehrensaft, director of mental health at UCSF’s Child and Adolescent Gender Clinic. “Those desistors were, a good majority of them, simply proto-gay boys whose parents were upset because they were boys wearing dresses. They were brought to the clinics because they weren't fitting gender norms.”

https://www.kqed.org/futureofyou/44...l-research-on-desistance-in-transgender-youth


----------



## Oilspill Battery (Jul 25, 2022)

p00pyman said:


> as for
> "For decades, follow-up  studies of transgender kids have shown that a substantial majority anywhere from 65 to 94 percent eventually ceased to identify as transgender."
> I looked into that quote and found the source isn't very credible. the article in the original research was found says that
> 
> ...


This seems like a load of shit considering that it doesn't explain who is and isn't a "real" transgender.

You can transition anyone you want, if they stay you're right and if they desist "They weren't real" transgenders.

How do you tell appart "proto gays" from "transgenders" if there's no actual hardline definition of transgender other than self id?


----------



## NoonmanR (Jul 25, 2022)

There is no one size fits all reason behind troonism. One could simply be autistic and convinced, nay, tricked into believing that they are not a man, one could be a poor example of their sex, and erroneously think this makes them the perfect candidate for the opposite.  Or others still could be pressured into it by their friend circles, or imbibe in too much pornography to the point where the question "what would it be like if i was a woman" starts nagging at them in the back of their mind. Hell, some might just do it for the political power it gains them. No matter what the case however, once they start, it will be nigh impossible for you to help them, no matter how much you'd want to. They will either snap out of it on their own or their soul will succumb to the underlying influences.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jul 25, 2022)

When you play with yourself you're jerking off a dude which is gay. If you're playing with a vagina then that solves that problem.


----------



## Oilspill Battery (Jul 26, 2022)

3 reasons:

1.) Being a man is hard, you're a disposable cog in a machine that doesn't care about you , by contrast being a woman is easy because society is literally built to serve and cater to you. It makes sense that if you feel life has let you down you'd make an attempt (however futile, retarded and pathetic said attempt is) to try and fix things. The problem however is:

2.) Extreme porn addiction. Lack of hobbies or intrests lead to a degeneracy spiral of terminal coombrain and depravity to the point where they disconnect from reality and think all their problems can be fixed by mutilating and mauling their bodies and genitals.

3.) The above two factors combined with being a weak willed faggot that is unwilling to make real improvements in his own life or attempt to break the degeneracy spiral of cause number 2. This one is just genetic, sorry, no fix here.


Number one is something society needs to fix. And by society I mean men as a whole since they're the ones responsible for any changes in society, including feminism. In a way, troonism is men reaping what they sow.

Number two is something individual men need to fix by themselves for themselves. Being a coombrain with no hobbies is 100% your fault that you can literally fix by deciding to stop being a coombrain.

Number three is something eugenics need to fix, so in a way its a good thing that said men are castrating themselves.


tl;dr

Troonism is a fake solution to a real problem.


----------



## Boyd McVoid (Jul 26, 2022)

Oilspill Battery said:


> Number three is something eugenics need to fix, so in a way its a good thing that said men are castrating themselves.
> 
> 
> tl;dr
> ...


So I don't understand, if they are castrating themselves out of existence why isn't troonism the solution?
Without them filthy fags it wouldn't matter the world is a brutal machine because there would only be stoic white knights left, same with number two, doesn't happen in chadland.
So what's the problem chap?


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jul 26, 2022)

If you have 99999999999999999+ IQ you can just give Sperm away and don't need to have sex with a woman.

Troons are either eXterme dumb like Chris-Chan or super-duper smart like how every programmer for a computer company is a Troon.


----------



## Oilspill Battery (Jul 26, 2022)

Boyd McVoid said:


> So I don't understand, if they are castrating themselves out of existence why isn't troonism the solution?
> Without them filthy fags it wouldn't matter the world is a brutal machine because there would only be stoic white knights left, same with number two, doesn't happen in chadland.
> So what's the problem chap?


The problem is that society is a shit place for men regardless of whether or not troons exist. Even when the last troon off itself society will still require fixing because the alternative to trooning is usually suicide or complete withdrawl.


----------



## Cool Dog (Jul 26, 2022)

Most mtf troonies used to be at the very bottom of the men hierarchy

At the same time even the dullest among them can see that even women at the bottom of the hierarchy have it better than them. This isnt news to anyone who knows something about history, is just that certain things have changed

In old times these bottom of the barrel men simply died and nobody gave a fuck, but now all they have to do is say they are women and they shoot up to the top of the victimhood pyramid


Sparkletor 2.0 said:


> Grass is always greener.
> 
> Boys think girls have it easy because they can use their sex. Boy becomes girl. Boy/girl has no power because he doesn't really have the sex appeal. Boy/girl kill zirself because their plan failed.
> 
> Girls think boys have it easy because they are male. Girl becomes boy. Girl/boy has no power because they are female. Girl/boy kills zimself.


Most mtf troons say they dont wanna quit because for the first time in their lives somebody at least pretends to give a shit about them

Meanwhile all ftm troons go into massive depression after becoming skinnyfat balding manlets because they actually believed the patriarchy was real


----------



## Backinpogform (Jul 26, 2022)

Oilspill Battery said:


> 3 reasons:
> 
> 1.) Being a man is hard, you're a disposable cog in a machine that doesn't care about you , *by contrast being a woman is easy because society is literally built to serve and cater to you.* It makes sense that if you feel life has let you down you'd make an attempt (however futile, retarded and pathetic said attempt is) to try and fix things. The problem however is:


This is demonstrably untrue. From seatbelts to treadmills, absolutely _everything_  is built for a male median. Regardless of my own opinion on female soldiers? The horror stories of what happens to their bodies by wearing male gear is like, Cronenberg shit

EDIT: Effed up my quote


----------



## Oilspill Battery (Jul 26, 2022)

Backinpogform said:


> This is demonstrably untrue. From seatbelts to treadmills, absolutely _everything_  is built for a male median. Regardless of my own opinion on female soldiers? The horror stories of what happens to their bodies by wearing male gear is like, Cronenberg shit


"The gear we give to people we send off to die in the frontlines is primarily designed to fit men. This is proof society hates women."

Your comment is so unbelievably retarded I can't tell if its meant to be satire or not, so I apologize in advance if it actually was meant to be satire and I took it seriously.


----------



## Backinpogform (Jul 26, 2022)

Oilspill Battery said:


> "The gear we give to people we send off to die in the frontlines is primarily designed to fit men. This is proof society hates women."
> 
> Your comment is so unbelievably retarded I can't tell if its meant to be satire or not, so I apologize in advance if it actually was meant to be satire and I took it seriously.


*Regardless of my own opinion on female soldiers*

Calm down mate, all I said was things are built with the average man in size (like seatbelts or phones) I said nothing about “society hating women” or anything of the like.


----------



## Fliddaroonie (Jul 26, 2022)

Cool Dog said:


> MTF troons say they dont wanna quit because for the first time in their lives somebody at least pretends to give a shit about them



And this is only because those degenerates are forcing themselves into womens social spaces, and women are raised to be good and kind and tolerant and nice and accepting. 

They don't actually care, they wish the batshit insane, castrated freaks would fuck off and they pretend for a quiet life because they don't know if the nutcase has a penis or not and if they'll try and assault them.

Troons are the ultimate fucking predator because they know the targets of their fetish won't speak out, and if they do, they can threaten them with exposing then as "mean" or "nasty" and putting them up for ridicule or shunning.

We need to start calling out transgenderitis for the fucking pestilence and disease that it is.


----------



## Oilspill Battery (Jul 26, 2022)

Backinpogform said:


> *Regardless of my own opinion on female soldiers*
> 
> Calm down mate, all I said was things are built with the average man in size (like seatbelts or phones) I said nothing about “society hating women” or anything of the like.


I don't see how your opinion on female soldiers is relevant here. 

The point I was making is that the best example you could come up with to contradict the statement "society caters to women" is to bring up the fact that gear designed to be given to disposable cogs we sent off to die is primarily made to fit men, as if that doesn't directly contradict your whole argument on who society caters to.


----------



## Backinpogform (Jul 26, 2022)

Oilspill Battery said:


> I don't see how your opinion on female soldiers is relevant here.
> 
> The point I was making is that the best example you could come up with to contradict the statement "society caters to women" is to bring up the fact that gear designed to be given to disposable cogs we sent off to die is primarily made to fit men, as if that doesn't directly contradict your whole argument on who society caters to.


That wasn’t my point at all, I was saying society is literally built with men in mind, I assumed you meant tangible things by your comment, when it’s very easy to see that building, appliances etc are built with men in mind. I have no idea why you view this as such a controversial thing to say, it’s common knowledge. I agreed with your post and was merely correcting that things are literally built to cater to women as it’s very obviously untrue. I made a casual comment about women in the army because it sprang to mind, nothing more. You are talking sociologically, I was talking literately.


----------



## Oilspill Battery (Jul 26, 2022)

Backinpogform said:


> That wasn’t my point at all, I was saying society is literally built with men in mind, I assumed you meant tangible things by your comment, when it’s very easy to see that building, appliances etc are built with men in mind. I have no idea why you view this as such a controversial thing to say, it’s common knowledge. I agreed with your post and was merely correcting that things are literally built to cater to women as it’s very obviously untrue. I made a casual comment about women in the army because it sprang to mind, nothing more.




If society is built to cater to men, why would we construct gear meant to be given to disposable cogs whos sole purpose is to die FOR men?

If society caters to you that means its not going to treat you as a disposable pawn.

Military gear primarily being built for men REINFORCES the point that society is built for women, because if it was built for men it wouldn't send men out to die for women, we'd send women to die for men.

Like holy shit, its like having two species coexisting in a single planet, the diameter of the neck of species A is 10cm and the diameter of the neck of species B is 20cm, and some retard goes "Um, actually every single slave collar on the market is 20cm wide, society is clearly built with species B in mind.



> You are talking sociologically, I was talking literately.



Are you autistic?


----------



## Backinpogform (Jul 26, 2022)

Oilspill Battery said:


> If society is built to cater to men, why would we construct gear meant to be given to disposable cogs whos sole purpose is to die FOR men?
> 
> If society caters to you that means its not going to treat you as a disposable pawn.
> 
> ...


You are deliberately misunderstanding me. I stated I agreed with you and corrected you about what I thought you meant. Society literally caters to men, it’s common knowledge. I said nothing about sociology, I’m talking about male biology. Do you actually disagree about the average, unisex product being built to a male size median, or do you genuinely believe they aren’t?


----------



## Oilspill Battery (Jul 26, 2022)

Backinpogform said:


> You are deliberately misunderstanding me. I stated I agreed with you and corrected you about what I thought you meant._* Society literally caters to men,*_ it’s common knowledge.


Then use a  different word because saying "society caters to men" is objectively wrong.



> I said nothing about sociology, I’m talking about male biology. Do you actually disagree about the average, unisex product being built to a male size median, or do you genuinely believe they aren’t?


Can you give me some examples of unisex products that are uncomfortable/impossible for women to use due to their male specifications?


----------



## Cool Dog (Jul 26, 2022)

Fliddaroonie said:


> And this is only because those degenerates are forcing themselves into womens social spaces, and women are raised to be good and kind and tolerant and nice and accepting.
> 
> They don't actually care, they wish the batshit insane, castrated freaks would fuck off and they pretend for a quiet life because they don't know if the nutcase has a penis or not and if they'll try and assault them.


If I call out a troon on his bullshit right now you know who's gonna come to his defense?

A woman, feminist of course. Most dudes dont give a shit except for other soyboys who are candidates for troonery

The people pushing for this shit the most are women, the only people I see promoting troonerism in media and government are women. The teachers I see telling boys to cut their dicks off are women, exception being rare troon that was allowed in the classroom, but the vast majority are actual women fighting to see who gets the most brownie points in their social circle for getting little boys to ruin their lives

Troons are your golem, you only see them as a problem because like all golems they have turned on their creators


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Jul 26, 2022)

And the worst part of it is, feminists will turn around and claim that all of the disadvantages that men face is because of "patriarchy," and that patriarchy hurts men just as much as women.

Except maybe...just maybe there are practical reasons why men are required to do the more dangerous stuff than women are.  It's almost as if we're BUILT to do it.

It's not even that women are pushing to do the dangerous jobs or tasks that men do. There is no barrier now.  It's simply that such women refuse to put their money where their mouth is.


----------



## Basement Dwelling Dork (Jul 26, 2022)

Prolly gonna repeat whats been said.
Unhealthy amount of porn addiction, taking the femboy pill literally, hating women unironically while shoving dildos down their shitpipes, and thinking that being a woman/trans would automatically make life ten times easier. I say the third one is more important from what I've witnessed. 
Trooning out pretty much means they'll be free from being criticized and worrying about responsibilities by screeching muh transphobia whenever they  can't get away with something wrong.


----------



## Boyd McVoid (Jul 26, 2022)

Basement Dwelling Dork said:


> Trooning out pretty much means they'll be free from being criticized and worrying about responsibilities by screeching muh transphobia whenever they can't get away with something wrong.


I'm honestly curious of how so many people can go through life with such simple views about everything.


----------



## Had (Jul 26, 2022)

p00pyman said:


> You can actually do an MRI to see if a person is trans however this technology is not yet considered conclusive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


from your own article
“There have been relatively few studies and *the methods have not been consistent*. Consequently, there are few findings regarding specific brain areas that have been shown to be reliable and more research is needed.”


----------



## Montalbane (Jul 26, 2022)

OP is a genius he got the trannies to out themselves.


----------



## p00pyman (Jul 26, 2022)

Oilspill Battery said:


> This seems like a load of shit considering that it doesn't explain who is and isn't a "real" transgender.
> 
> You can transition anyone you want, if they stay you're right and if they desist "They weren't real" transgenders.
> 
> How do you tell appart "proto gays" from "transgenders" if there's no actual hardline definition of transgender other than self id?


In 1994 when the research was made the subjects they consider transgender were considered children who played with the opposite sex or had interests outside their gender role. if you want to consider this 28-year-old research by some unnamed scientist gospel then if you ever played with a girl or had an unmanly interest I guess that means your transgender
they explain more in detail in the link if you actually clicked it which you claim you did


----------



## Oilspill Battery (Jul 26, 2022)

p00pyman said:


> In 1994 when the research was made the subjects they consider transgender were considered children who played with the opposite sex or had interests outside their gender role. if you want to consider this 28-year-old research by some unnamed scientist gospel then if you ever played with a girl or had an unmanly interest I guess that means your transgender
> they explain more in detail in the link if you actually clicked it which you claim you did


Define transgender in a way that doesn't involve self id.


----------



## Shitposting boogeyman (Jul 31, 2022)

Blanchard already answered this question it's a fetish.


----------



## Penrowe (Aug 2, 2022)

There is a massive disparity between the number of ftm and mtf trannies, this is evidence that the underlying reasons for trooning out are heavily influenced by (ironically enough) the biological differences between the sexes.
The biggest psychological differences between men and women are in libido, aggression and neuroticism, so lets try to run a basic survey.

Are trannies more aggressive than the mean?
Are trannies more neurotic than the mean?
Are trannies more fixated on sex and pornography than the mean?

I suspect that it is in particular the sexual aspect that the greatest deviation from the mean will be found and that while the few female trannies chop their tits off because they are neurotic wrecks, men crossdress and wear makeup for the sake of sexual gratification.


----------



## Chuck McGill (Aug 2, 2022)

I've watched this phenomena play out before me firsthand. Way back when I was friends with this NEET dude. He started dating a FtM troon that I knew for a fact had a fetish for other troons. Well wouldn't ya know it, this dude gets a sniff of female attention and suddenly and totally organically decides he's trans. 

A year or so later and his entire friend circle is based around his identity as being trans. And I couldn't help but wonder "What if he changes his mind?" Surely if you could make such a monumental decision on a dime like that, there's a possibility you could be wrong, no? But there's absolutely no way he could explore this without severing ties with his lover, his friends, his entire network really. He would be labeled a traitor. He would no longer be interesting to his newfound girlfriend, he would no longer be "one of the gals." He would be just another cis dude walking around, and that's just boring, along with all kinds of problematic. So he continues the steady march on towards the butchery and quackery that is Trans Inc, terrified to utter so much as the slightest doubt in his decision. And when he eventually gets the chop, he'll be lying there in post-op pain, his one opportunity to leave a lasting impact on the world rotting in a medical waste bin somewhere. He might occasionally think to himself "How in the hell did I get here?" But he dare not voice his doubts out loud, as that might be read as internalized transphobia. So he keeps quiet and convinces himself that this is all normal, this is all fine.

He'll chop off his dick so he can get some pussy. It's a joke only God Himself could write.


----------



## Haramburger (Aug 2, 2022)

Montalbane said:


> OP is a genius he got the trannies to out themselves.


They do that in the LGBTKiwi thread and Beauty Parlor anyways. There's more than you'd probably think.


----------



## SwanSwanson (Aug 2, 2022)

Montalbane said:


> OP is a genius he got the trannies to out themselves.


To be fair it is semi obvious they were trannies before


----------



## YourFriendlyLurker (Aug 2, 2022)

Autism at some stage + porn + wellfare policies + abundance of free time.  Actually hating women / being an incel / having been groomed is optional but frequent.


----------



## Legoshi (Aug 19, 2022)

p00pyman said:


> Gender dysphoria is what causes trans people. It can develop from genetics, hormonal influences during prenatal development, and environmental factors. Although environmental factors can be a reason it's a not very likely one as most gender dysphoria is experienced from early childhood with the most common age being age 7. it's dumb to blame it on certain groups of people. if anything most environmental factors include abuse from parental figures and other childhood trauma. It's very unlikely someone's gender dysphoria comes from porn or a missing father


Late but what the hell, I'm busy AF IRL.

You seriously need to lurk more around the internet and do some research on autogynephilia before talking on any trans related topics here. The vast majority of MTF's are predatory heterosexual autogynephiles. Believe me from personal experience, AGP's known about their fetish for a long, long time and are more than happy to act on it when it suits them.


----------



## SwanSwanson (Aug 19, 2022)

Legoshi said:


> Late but what the hell, I'm busy AF IRL.
> 
> You seriously need to lurk more around the internet and do some research on autogynephilia before talking on any trans related topics here. The vast majority of MTF's are predatory heterosexual autogynephiles. Believe me from personal experience, AGP's known about their fetish for a long, long time and are more than happy to act on it when it suits them.


I've always divided trannies into 3 subsets 

The transbian 10 - 25% of trannies: the older obvious man in a dress who tries to integrate himself into lesbian spaces, mostly has a crossdressing fetish and any deeper emotions of inadequacy aren't present. Attraction focused mostly on women, rarely other trannies.

Average tranny 50 - 80% of trannies: Usually a pale skinny freak, doesn't pass but usually manages to attract a subset of fetishist. There are deeper problems with this individuals than just mere sexual degeneracy. Attraction focused on other trannies, sometimes normal men and women. 

The gay 1 - 5% of trannies. passes, ropes in some some nasty pervert with him. Attracted to men, kind of simple minded. 

What I was going over with my post was the "average tranny" the men who would've otherwise been normal if things have been slightly different and needed deeper manipulation from society.


----------



## Penrowe (Aug 20, 2022)

Fundamentally, all trannies suffer from the same condition that ultimately dooms them to a life of degeneracy — a lack of pride.
This is why I always try to stress the importance of pride in one's identity and why the phenomenological relationship between pride and responsibility is what I focused on first and consider my most important work even though what I've later published is technically of greater significance, pride immunizes you against all forms of degenerate lifes styles.
If your primary focus as a parent isn't raising your children to be proud of who they are you are making a terrible mistake.


----------



## One Eyed Lord (Aug 20, 2022)

I think its usually (genuine) autists who watch porn while their young, fucking up their brain and making them confused. After that they go searching online and find out that its totally normal and totally heckin' valid to feel that way and find a bunch of posts from young vulnerable people who all got roped into it just like them, going on about how "validating" (boner inducing) it is to put a skirt on. As other people probably said also the rising absent father rate, a lot of them have zero older males in their families to learn from/look up to and if they do its usually a distant uncle they see once or twice a year.

Its really easy to market cutting your dick off to a 12 year old porn obsessed freak than it is lets say, anyone over 18. A lot of them start "feeling" all this bullshit when they are super young (9-12 mostly, curious thats always when they started using the internet too.) As for the ones who get into it when they are older, no idea. I've been fortunate enough to not have learned about then against my will that much.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Aug 22, 2022)

im starting to think being trans is the new punk or emo. kids that wants to rebel against their parents and tradition while also, being mentally and sexually confused.


----------



## Boyd McVoid (Aug 22, 2022)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> im starting to think being trans is the new punk or emo. kids that wants to rebel against their parents and tradition while also, being mentally and sexually confused.


Kids got brutally raped by parents, that's why we are insane it's pretty simple, makes me wonder if you are insane.


----------



## The Ugly One (Aug 22, 2022)

Biggest factors:


*Internet porn normalized coomerism*. I'm just old enough to remember the Before Times. A guy with a big porn VHS collection who spent a lot of time jacking off was an oddball that people avoided. By about 2010, every young man's watching porn, it's become normalized, you're not embarrassed to talk about what porn you like, and you've even got women who do porn appearing in mainstream media. A huge number of trannies report getting into it via their porn tastes becoming more and more extreme. Our culture became more pornified, along with how women dress and do their make-up, people's sexual expectations, and breaking down public/private barriers around sexuality.


*Public fetish displays have been destigmatized*. As a fetish, cross-dressing is so old it's mentioned in the Old Testament. But for most of history, you were supposed to keep your sex life private. Universal porn access helped break down that barrier. Feminism did, too, since women tend to politically support anything that removes social shaming or material consequences from sexual misbehavior. The 00s movement against "slut shaming" plays a big role here. And, as we have been forced to learn, homosexuals' lives revolve around sex (and to be fair, so would straight men's if women were as easy as queers), and public fetish displays are a big part of gay life. This creates the milieu where a coomer thinks, "Hey, I'll wear panties and a skirt to work," and then doesn't immediately think, "but then people will mock me, call me a sick pervert, and tell me to go home and change!"


*Gay liberation means you can't call anyone a faggot any more*. Seriously, how am I supposed to be transphobic without crossing the line into homophobia? This isn't sarcasm or a joke. Gay lib means that our social rules have changed to strictly forbid any speech that even hints at suggesting being a girly guy who likes dick and wearing panties is a little weird. Gay lib means glamorizing drag queens and acting like there's nothing even funny about a guy acting swishy. If I can't call anyone a fag, I certainly can't say anything when a guy shows up to work in a stuffed bra and a wig.


----------



## Otterly (Aug 22, 2022)

SwanSwanson said:


> That's certainly an aspect but its never just one thing. We've alwaya had porn but trannies weren't as big as they are now.


Nah, twenty years ago if you wanted porn you’d have to find a VHS tape. Or a magazine. There was massive shame associated with it and it wasn’t easy to get hold of.
   Now you have porn at a click, in a variety that’s very wide. That at a young age requires teenagers brains. The stuff in it is really degenerate  too.
The answer is:
Porn
Fetishes not being shamed intensely 
Autism
Grooming 
Total lack of societal shame.
Internet allows signal boosting and congregation of the like minded
Massive funding for the tranny lobby


----------



## Rubber Soul (Aug 22, 2022)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> im starting to think being trans is the new punk or emo. kids that wants to rebel against their parents and tradition while also, being mentally and sexually confused.


It's a mix of that and general confusion/identity seeking, exploited by perma-online groomers.


----------



## Second-Hand Boat Supplies (Aug 22, 2022)

One of the strangest things with this whole trend for me is the apparent disappearance of the concept of a cross-dresser. Before, that was understood as a fairly normal and acceptable kink a man could have. It had negative stigma, but not much more than being seriously into bondage, etc. Now, if a man were to be discovered with a secret stash of lingerie for in the bedroom, he’d be immediately identified as closeted trans. I don’t know what this ultimately means, but it feels  significant to understand the trans phenomenon. 

It seems like should see the opposite happening where trans acceptance reduces the stigma to fetishes like that. Instead, any evidence you aren’t 100% man means you’re trans and they’ll encourage you to further and further expand your formerly private fetish


----------



## Oilspill Battery (Aug 22, 2022)

The Ugly One said:


> *Gay liberation means you can't call anyone a faggot any more*. Seriously, how am I supposed to be transphobic without crossing the line into homophobia? This isn't sarcasm or a joke. Gay lib means that our social rules have changed to strictly forbid any speech that even hints at suggesting being a girly guy who likes dick and wearing panties is a little weird. Gay lib means glamorizing drag queens and acting like there's nothing even funny about a guy acting swishy. If I can't call anyone a fag, I certainly can't say anything when a guy shows up to work in a stuffed bra and a wig.


This is why I find "lesbians against trannies" and "gays against trannies" and general "LGB drop the T" sentinment is both hillarious and self contradictory.

They spent decades campaigning to abolish the stigmatization of degeneracy and the complete and total uprooting of chesterton's fence, their wish was granted and degeneracy was destigmatized, but holy shit, things went too far, and now their solution is to go roll progress back juuuuust back enough that their fetishes are OK, but the fetishes they personally don't like aren't.


Even if they somehow accomplish it, what exactly is stopping society from relapsing back into it? You wanted a society with sexual liberation, you can't pick and chose what liberation you want and don't want.


----------



## Terra Pax (Aug 22, 2022)

I've never bought the "men growing up in feminine environments", i.e. blame single mom's (who are single because of whorish behaviour). Wasn't the meta a few decades ago that a single mom trying to raise boys would inevitably lead to those boys doing drugs, buying motorcycles and being rebels? Because boys are boys and a single mom couldn't reign that in without a father. Without a dad around they'd find one themselves, probably an older teen that'd talk them into doing bad things, failling school, and becoming a loser in life.

I just don't see how the arguments works and it sounds like an argument that children are, regardless of sex, closer to a blank slate that imprints onto what-ever figure is around it. What particularly "femine" aspect of the mother's role, in excess, leads to a greater liklihood of becoming a tranny? If you're mom gives you too much affection you _could_ also become, so traditional logic went, _soft_ because you haven't had the father figure around to be strict parent and teach you hardknocks and discipline. So they're used to a being mollycoddled through habit. Not that it's rewired their brain into becoming more feminine via osmosis.

I refuse to believe that anyone, whose brain wasn't already fucked on a biological level, could go from being a straight person watching conventional pornography to eventually being a "coomer" who needs really weird male tranny gangbangs because the regular stuff just doesn't cut it anymore. The truth is that they are a fringe, _fringe _aspect of the population probably explained by the number of people who born bent being more visible (yes, due in part to a lack of shaming) and more numerous due to the increasing population. Nobody takes it up the ass that didn't, in some way, want it already.


----------



## thrasymachus (Aug 22, 2022)

SwanSwanson said:


> We've alwaya had porn but trannies weren't as big as they are now.



As an oldfag I remember having to buy porn mags in sleazy shops. The availability of porn in modern society is something different and very corrosive.

I think transgenderism is part extreme coomerism and part a spiritual crisis. It is an extreme dissatisfaction with nature, with the body and life one was given, resulting in a need to destroy one's body, to corrupt nature and the gift of life. It's demonic.


----------



## AgendaPoster (Aug 22, 2022)

They're biologically defective


----------



## SwanSwanson (Aug 22, 2022)

thrasymachus said:


> As an oldfag I remember having to buy porn mags in sleazy shops. The availability of porn in modern society is something different and very corrosive.
> 
> I think transgenderism is part extreme coomerism and part a spiritual crisis. It is an extreme dissatisfaction with nature, with the body and life one was given, resulting in a need to destroy one's body, to corrupt nature and the gift of life. It's demonic.


It is a bit scary. Furries weren't as big, same goes with other fetishes. There is also the fact that our attraction to the female body wasn't as "pornofied". Even in paintings of the past it depicted naked women in their completion with no hyperfocus on butt, thighs or breasts. Hopefully neo traditionalist becomes more popular in the future.


----------



## Archie_Kimkicker (Aug 22, 2022)

Microplastics.


----------



## Wesley Willis (Aug 22, 2022)

Trannies are the only example of toxic masculinity that exists. The allies can't accept this.


----------



## Male Idiot (Aug 24, 2022)

MLP and autism.


----------



## Love Thug's Hate (Aug 25, 2022)

It really depends on what kind of trannies we are talking about since there are two categories. First world trannies and third world trannies. 
Third world trannies from actively homophobic countries are men struggling with mental illness, they are the only ones i truly pity, not because of the laws and the societies, exclusively because of the vile nature of gender dysphoria. 

First world trannies are simple, since most of cases there simply stem from the following: They have been brought up into a world that actively encourages it, preaching that masculinity is something that's always bad, wrong, abusive, disgusting. They have been raised by absent fathers and mothers that either abuse them or neglect them. This with combination of loneliness, self esteem issues, untreated mental illnesses leads to the craving of attention. Becoming a "hot sexy bimbo" on social media like Twatter is the easiest form of getting it along with free pity points from virtue signalling men and women that try to be "woke", along with the "culture" _if you can even call it that way _of transgenderism and "people" that surround it. Do not make a mistake, it is an actual cult, like many kiwis before me have already noted. Grooming is also quite popular in this context, just reading up on some troon blogposts is the easy way to come to this conclusion, leading vulnerable men to becoming one of them because we all know for a fact: *misery loves company.*
By their twisted logic, anything leads to you being a tranny. 

No success with women? 
_You're trans because you do not feel like contacting women in your male body!_
Successful with women?
_You're trans because you are simply living your desired life through them!_
Depressed? 
_You're depressed because you're not a woman!_
You feel like you are ugly and you're disgusted when looking at a mirror? 
_You're mad that your body is not feminine!_
Et cetera.


----------



## LightDragonman1 (Aug 25, 2022)

Not sure where to put this, but one of the Wachowski siblings has gone more in depth as to why The Matrix is really a trans allegory.



			https://faroutmagazine.co.uk/lily-wachowski-the-matrix-trans-story/


----------



## SwanSwanson (Aug 26, 2022)

LightDragonman1 said:


> Not sure where to put this, but one of the Wachowski siblings has gone more in depth as to why The Matrix is really a trans allegory.
> 
> 
> 
> https://faroutmagazine.co.uk/lily-wachowski-the-matrix-trans-story/


If its true that matrix was supposed to be an allegory this says alot. According to this guy being a man is the equivalent of being stuck in the matrix all to get exploited by some alien machine? And being a woman is seeing and interacting with the world as it truly is? A bit far fetched, I don't feel like listening to any tranny interviews right now.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Aug 26, 2022)

40 years ago, transsexuality was genuine. Some people, very few, just had messed up wiring and it was a cross to bear. 

In Current Year, parents give phones to zygotes to shut them up, and they immediately start masturbating until they turn into troons.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Aug 26, 2022)

I'm surprised nobody has used the rat utopia angle yet. When you live in a society with a population density like that of the modern world, and you also aren't so resource-strained that you could risk dying just from being asses-to-elbows in a manhattan bugpod, you get a bit fucking weird.


----------



## SaltyFanta (Aug 30, 2022)

I think some men desire a female body. Not a girlfriend or a wife, but complete control over a living female body.

And the trooning out is the closest you can get, legally.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Aug 31, 2022)

SaltyFanta said:


> I think some men desire a female body. Not a girlfriend or a wife, but complete control over a living female body.
> 
> And the trooning out is the closest you can get, legally.


why not buy a doll at that point? they almost look human now its crazy.


----------



## TheShedCollector (Aug 31, 2022)

Lack of strong male role models.


----------



## Slimy Time (Aug 31, 2022)

>Incel to troon pipeline, loser men who can't have women, hate women because of that, and are often perverts. 
>Trans label allows coverage for paedophiles, groomers and perverts.


----------



## Boyd McVoid (Aug 31, 2022)

TheShedCollector said:


> Lack of strong male role models.


I had a lot of strong male role models that fucked my ass since age 3 why did I turn out as a cd fag that wants to become a troon?


----------



## Maurice Caine (Aug 31, 2022)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> why not buy a doll at that point? they almost look human now its crazy.


just wait for full dive lol


----------



## Caddchef (Aug 31, 2022)

Because they view being a woman, rightly or wrongly, as an easy mode.


----------



## TheShedCollector (Aug 31, 2022)

Boyd McVoid said:


> I had a lot of strong male role models that fucked my ass since age 3 why did I turn out as a cd fag that wants to become a troon?


Lol faggot rape


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Sep 3, 2022)

If nothing else, Keffals is a good case study to answer OP's exact question. The answer is that they are sought out by pre-existing trannies and groomed into trooning out from a very young age, when they are still insecure and their minds are malleable. Keffals started out as your average teenage incel, until a dude in a dress in his thirties or fourties sought him out and solicited him for online sex shit. Within less than two years of meeting the creepy weirdo, Lucas has gone into porn, gotten on hormones and chopped his dick off. And has since been running an entire discord full of other creepy weirdos like the one he's become, where they do the exact thing that was done to him to young and impressionable kids and teenagers on a larger scale.


----------



## Pimpleking55 (Sep 3, 2022)

@OP Can you explain to me why trannys are so vile and filled with hate against everyone who don't look into their direction with approval and adoration. I have never encountered a group so racist and angry as the M to F transgenders, they want to censor everything and bathe in your blood if they could do it.


----------



## Screamer (Sep 3, 2022)

Maybe when they watch movies these days, they only see masculine properties in strong women characters. As Hollywood thinks a strong women must be written like a man.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Sep 3, 2022)

Pimpleking55 said:


> @OP Can you explain to me why trannys are so vile and filled with hate against everyone who don't look into their reaction with approval and adoration. I have never encountered a group so racist and angry as the M to F transgenders, they want to censor everything and bathe in your blood if they could do it.


insecurity. at some level, they most know what they doing is wrong. hell it could very well be a cope form regretting the transition.


----------



## sadrefrigerator (Sep 3, 2022)

When I was in college and going through some mental shit relating to girls, every girl I talked to recommended that I might be gay or a tranny. Luckily I had a strong constitution and started lifting instead of trooning out.

I also don't take what women say seriously anymore.


----------



## Narutard (Sep 3, 2022)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> insecurity. at some level, they most know what they doing is wrong. hell it could very well be a cope form regretting the transition.


I literally just read a study on this. It’s from 1982 (when objectively studying transsexualism wasn’t considered career suicide) and it does claim what you say here.



			https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/7125885/
		



> Anxiety and insecurity are basic to the gender dysphoria but are subdued by means of fantasy escape and gratification in aestheticized ego-ideals with suppression of aggressive and sexual feelings.


----------



## SwanSwanson (Sep 3, 2022)

Pimpleking55 said:


> @OP Can you explain to me why trannys are so vile and filled with hate against everyone who don't look into their reaction with approval and adoration. I have never encountered a group so racist and angry as the M to F transgenders, they want to censor everything and bathe in your blood if they could do it.


Its a disorder that requires the whole world to participate in it, which grants trannies a sense of entitlement. As far as racism goes its just another moral failing of theirs. 

Because trannies are isolated and get their entire worldview from the internet its common for trannies to be political ideologues who often offload the blame onto their disliked groups (commonly white men and black people).


----------



## Miyazaki (Nov 19, 2022)

It's a combination of a few things: absence of positive role-models in childhood, an inability to procure any meaningful friendships/relationships with the opposite sex, and a desire to be the loudest voice in the room. Men troon out as a desperate means of fulfilling some kind of validation, often narcissistic in nature. They are trying to compensate for something they lack, be it real or perceived. "I can't get a girlfriend, so I'll _become_ the girlfriend".

Many of the troons we laugh at on this website are terminally online - the only place their existence can be validated by others who lack a firm grip of reality, and instead decide it is easier to indulge in a fantasy. It's escapism by definition - a distraction from an unpleasant reality: that they're hopeless and largely undesirable people. They transition knowing they will be validated by retards on Twitter who will shower them with special attention, saying they are "strong" and "brave" for "joining the alphabet mafia" or whatever.

It cannot be denied that there is an obvious, consistent link between autism and trannies. You see the ratio of men and women diagnosed with an autism spectrum disorder; most studies generally agree that it's 4:1, and this ratio is consistent for people who transition (meaning 4:1 - 4 out of 5 are MtF, 1 out of 5 are FtM). Most if not all trannies display autistic traits and exhibit a plethora of mental health issues - Mental illness and transgenderism really go hand-in-hand, it's as simple as that. Like it really is no wonder the suicide rate is sky-high for these people when they are basing their entire existence around a delusion they know, subconsciously, they will never be able to fulfil entirely, hence "you will never be a woman".

Trooning out is the biggest cope.


----------



## AlmightyMagichan (Nov 20, 2022)

Coping does seem like the biggest factor. I also think that a need for attention/validation and laziness are also major factors. These people are probably looking for some kind of purpose in life, but don't want to put any work into it. Trooning out is a win/win in that situation. You barely have to do anything. I mean some of them do go the extra mile with surgery and what not, but the bare minimum is to change your clothes and hair. 
Then it's easy street from there. As long as you follow the herd, they will talk about how great you are and attack anyone who says otherwise. I also rarely see trannies actually doing anything. It seems like the most some of them will do is make videos about being a tranny, demand things, or go to a protest. Nothing else really going on in life. They don't really do anything, they're content being praised for simply being something.
Then you've got people who take it to the next level. Doing things like making up new pronouns, claiming to be a new gender, or that they're plural, and those ones really like to go out there with the most bizarre clothing, hair, tattoos, piercings. It all strikes me as a huge demand for attention. Easy attention.


----------



## Jeff_the_Thriller (Dec 2, 2022)

I think a lot of it has to do with the society we live in. Men don't necessarily have to be men. How many American men, on a national scale, would know how to change tire? We have grown up with this cultural idea that being a man is hard. While being a woman is perceived as easier. This is a dated concept but it remains pervasive in American culture.

We live in an age now where man doesn't need to be manly. I think this started with the metrosexual movement of the early 00s. I think this attitude of 'being manly is too hard and gross' continued until we reached the troon invasion of the early to mid 10s. Trannies saw being a woman as the easier option but were in for a rude awakening when they found out they were still unfuckable.

Also if you notice tranny profiles on dating sites, they all have the same interests. It's always video games, anime, DnD, weed, and social justice. You rarely see trannies into "manly" things like hunting, fishing, and outdoors stuff. Again I think it's because they view being a man as too hard. Also because they never leave the house because they're whacking off all the time. 

Tldr: Coombrained


----------

